

ScoutBot: Automated network scanning, environment assessments, and more - ko-da-za
http://lansec.net/project/scoutbot/

======
ko-da-za
Hello everyone, LANsec is proud to announce the initial release of ScoutBot -
an automated network scanner that can be used as a quick and dirty scanning
and network assessment tool, a packet sniffer, or a drop box.

Here are some of the features:

    
    
        Scans the target network for open ports
        Sniffs the wire
        Identifies Windows environments
        Identifies dynamic routing protocols
        Identifies devices by scanning with SNMP
        Identifies DHCP servers and their advertised scopes
        Checks egress filtering
        Identifies the network’s outside IP address
        Performs a WHOIS to identify ISP
        Performs a traceroute to the outside
        Accepts static IP addresses
        Accepts DHCP
        Pre-configure for a completely automated attack
        Works on any Raspberry Pi, no setup necessary
        Free
    

Basically, you pre-configure the scan and then just plug the Raspberry Pi into
the target network. This tool comes as a preloaded IMG which is ready to use.
We also sell pre-configured Raspberry Pis.

Project Page
[http://lansec.net/project/scoutbot/](http://lansec.net/project/scoutbot/)

SourceForge Download Page
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/scoutbot/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/scoutbot/)

Other Projects [http://lansec.net](http://lansec.net) A Kodaza Managed
Services Project

